# myt be bringing them home 2night



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Going to see some kits 2nyt so if their what im looking for then they will be coming home with me :smile5: wooo im so happy been waiting ages to get hold of some and i fill as if im going to explode, everything is ready and waiting for them and i hope all the reseach and perpearing ive done is enough, but im sure there give me a run for my money lol :001_wub:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Wonderful news  I'm getting 2 new ones over the next 2 months, can't wait! Pictures when you get them?

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

ohh yes there will be a photo overload lol:laugh:


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh great your have so much fun cant wait to see pic's


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

Drum roll please.... introducing Bert & Ernie , my new 7 week old babys :001_wub: there are so beautiful i love them so much already there smal but have still got a very big bite lol 

in the little hide out i made 










think they will have to grown into the tube lol










eating dinner yum yum










and finishing off the head lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are so sweet   well done on your new babbies


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Omg! I have to admit, ive never seen a baby ferret before. They are adorable!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh they are gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!! Who did you get them from? They're so beautiful!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

They are beautiful


----------



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

A man in goudhust, he said they were a lilac colour lol but i would say Bert's a silver and Ernie's a Champain/sandy lol:tongue_smilie:
i love them so much already Bert loves a cuddle n will sleep on me for hours and ernie likes to sleep on his own in the little den. 

one question i do have tho is as they are out side in the run during the day should i worry about they getting sun burnt? we have to put cream on my dogs ears when its really sunny to stop them getting burnt,
so i was wondering if i need to do something the same for the ferrets, sorry if it sonds silly. :001_unsure:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

What i do is make sure theres plenty of shade available, that way the ferrets won't burn themselves.
But saying that, i never leave mine out in the sun for more than about 30mins at a time


----------

